# Black women on WMBF



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## john2 (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 24, 2020)

where are the height copers at jfl


----------



## MandibularCel (Jan 24, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> where are the height copers at jfl


?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 24, 2020)

MandibularCel said:


> ?


he’s short


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 24, 2020)

they will indeed make mulatto slayer sons


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jan 24, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> he’s short


google says he's 6' tall bro


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 24, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> google says he's 6' tall bro


oh oops


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 24, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


>



A white man with the name "Lynch" as apart of his name is dating a woman of color. . . . . Nothing seems odd about this whatsoever.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jan 24, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> A white man with the name "Lynch" as apart of his name is dating a woman of color. . . . . Nothing seems odd about this whatsoever.


This, so much this.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jan 24, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> This, so much this.



*Oops! We ran into some problems.*
This member limits who may view their full profile.


Who hurt you sweety?


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jan 24, 2020)

Roping Subhuman said:


> *Oops! We ran into some problems.*
> This member limits who may view their full profile.
> 
> 
> Who hurt you sweety?


*Oops! We ran into some problems.*
This member limits who may view their full profile.


----------



## BigNigga69 (Jan 24, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> A white man with the name "Lynch" as apart of his name is dating a woman of color. . . . . Nothing seems odd about this whatsoever.


Marshawn Lynch, anybody? No?


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 24, 2020)

Black women are great, love em

I just wish my penis was thicker


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 24, 2020)

BigNigga69 said:


> Marshawn Lynch, anybody? No?


It's always funny when someone is black and their name is "Lynch."


----------



## BigNigga69 (Jan 24, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> It's always funny when someone is black and their name is "Lynch."


Yeah, it’s something to chuckle at a little the first time you hear I guess.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## verZYownZZun (Jan 24, 2020)

bedwench, get lynched.


----------



## reptiles (Jan 24, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


> they will indeed make mulatto slayer sons






Based tbqh


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 24, 2020)

verZYownZZun said:


> bedwench, get lynched.


Keep crying for her Mullato son.


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Jan 24, 2020)

*You gotta love self hating insecure black women. You just gotta love them 😃*


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 24, 2020)

Playboypuertorican said:


> *You gotta love self hating insecure black women. You just gotta love them 😃*


They're hot.


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Jan 24, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> They're hot.


*You should marry one bro*


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 24, 2020)

Playboypuertorican said:


> *You should marry one bro*


Nah, Slavic girls and Latinas are more down my alley. @SayNoToRotting 's avi is hot though. . . . .


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Jan 24, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Nah, Slavic girls and Latinas are more down my alley. @SayNoToRotting 's avi is hot though. . . . .


*I prefer Mediterranean girls bro*


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 24, 2020)

Playboypuertorican said:


> *I prefer Mediterranean girls bro*


A lot of them are hot, especially western Balkan girls like my Albanian/Turkish girlfriend.


----------



## Brandon10 (Jan 24, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Nah, Slavic girls and Latinas are more down my alley. @SayNoToRotting 's avi is hot though. . . . .


You've gotta be kidding me, I thought that was a man all along.


----------



## BigBoy (Jan 24, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> he’s short


5'11" looks so short absolute suifuel


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Jan 24, 2020)

Brandon10 said:


> You've gotta be kidding me, I thought that was a man all along.


----------



## reptiles (Jan 24, 2020)

Playboypuertorican said:


> *You gotta love self hating insecure black women. You just gotta love them 😃*





But bro race mixing with whites creates more chaddier mulatoos that's a good thing not a bad


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Jan 24, 2020)

reptiles said:


> But bro race mixing with whites creates more chaddier mulatoos that's a good thing not a bad


*I know bro, but black male+white female mulatto usually tends to come out better. Let me explain why... black males have the most testosterone out of any type of male, and this is the reason for rich sperm count and quality. And as you know sperm= the start of life. This rich sperm is then inserted into a womb of a high E white female, and this thus makes the superior mulatto child. I'm just saying that WfBm mulatto is the most superior based on sperm quality of black bull male and womb quality of white woman*


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Jan 24, 2020)

Playboypuertorican said:


> *You gotta love self hating insecure black women. You just gotta love them 😃*


They are insecure cuz mulatto females mog them hard


----------



## reptiles (Jan 24, 2020)

Playboypuertorican said:


> *I know bro, but black male+white female mulatto usually tends to come out better. Let me explain why... black males have the most testosterone out of any type of male, and this is the reason for rich sperm count and quality. And as you know sperm= the start of life. This rich sperm is then inserted into a womb of a high E white female, and this thus makes the superior mulatto child. I'm just saying that WfBm mulatto is the most superior based on sperm quality of black bull male and womb quality of white woman*





Whatever creates chaddish humans i am in support off to much dysgenics as of recent


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Jan 24, 2020)

thotexterminator said:


> They are insecure cuz mulatto females mog them hard


*Indeed bro. There is no female like the mulatto female 🤤🤤*


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Jan 24, 2020)

Playboypuertorican said:


> *Indeed bro. There is no female like the mulatto female 🤤🤤*


Would they date a lightskinned curry ? Asking for a friend


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Jan 24, 2020)

thotexterminator said:


> Would they date a lightskinned curry ? Asking for a friend


*Indeed bro. As long as they have bbc*


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Jan 24, 2020)

Playboypuertorican said:


> *Indeed bro. As long as they have bbc*


Well I don’t think it would be called a BBC


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 24, 2020)

Ethnic people saying that they're good to date whites are unironically accepting that whites are superior jfl


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Jan 24, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Ethnic people saying that they're good to date whites are unironically accepting that whites are superior jfl


*Only black females. Black males know every female wants them so they dont pay it no mind. If a white girl wants to fuck me i dont think nothing of it, it's normal *


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 24, 2020)

Playboypuertorican said:


> *Only black females. Black males know every female wants them so they dont pay it no mind. If a white girl wants to fuck me i dont think nothing of it, it's normal *


Blacks are superior


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Jan 24, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Blacks are superior


*Indeed bro*


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 24, 2020)

Playboypuertorican said:


> *Indeed bro. There is no female like the mulatto female 🤤🤤*


White women >>>>> mulattas


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Apollonian (Jan 25, 2020)

I find black and mixed girls really attractive


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Jan 25, 2020)

[mp4]

Gay if you wouldn't wreck this black booty.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 25, 2020)

Mediocre Normalfag said:


> Gay if you wouldn't wreck this black booty.


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Jan 26, 2020)

People in that thread called him below average. Surely he is a little above average PSL wise if you google Ross Lynch


----------



## hoodcurry (Jan 26, 2020)

thotexterminator said:


> Would they date a lightskinned curry ? Asking for a friend


yes, im fucking with one right now


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Jan 26, 2020)

hoodcurry said:


> yes, im fucking with one right now


What would you rate her ? I’ve met some really hot ones


----------



## hoodcurry (Jan 26, 2020)

thotexterminator said:


> What would you rate her ? I’ve met some really hot ones


I'd say 8/10
She's 5'9"
pretty face and she got braids
wide palate so she got a wide smile
slim thick: decent tits, fat ass
and she's crazy good in bed


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 26, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> where are the height copers at jfl


Hes taller than her


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jan 26, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


>


A white girl with curly hair


----------



## disillusioned (Jan 26, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Ethnic people saying that they're good to date whites are unironically accepting that whites are superior jfl



THIS.

Jfl at ethnic double standards.


----------



## reptiles (Jan 26, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> THIS.
> 
> Jfl at ethnic double standards.





No nordics are superior i don't consider vast majority of ''whites'' whites that being said i will freely admit nordics are superior or rather a specefic subset.


----------



## disillusioned (Jan 26, 2020)

reptiles said:


> No nordics are superior i don't consider vast majority of ''whites'' whites that being said i will freely admit nordics are superior or rather a specefic subset.



Aren't you white anyway?


----------



## reptiles (Jan 26, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> Aren't you white anyway?





No do i look white life fuel if so


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jan 26, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


> they will indeed make mulatto slayer sons



short*


----------



## disillusioned (Jan 26, 2020)

reptiles said:


> No do i look white life fuel if so



I thought you were a white dude from your postings.


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 26, 2020)

It is every black womans deepest sexual fantasy to lie naked in the bed of white man.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 26, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> THIS.
> 
> Jfl at ethnic double standards.


When Tyrones / Naomis want a mulatto baby,

they usually want an eastern European or Nordic or north atlantid. Not some Turkish or Mediterranean nigga.


----------



## Melo95 (Jan 26, 2020)

Great. I just got approached by a black chick 2 nights ago. It ended up being a ONS, she was ok with no condom and she even wanted me to cum inside. She was even ok with maybe doing anal but we decided against it


----------



## greenboat (Jan 26, 2020)

Tbh, white worship is the most severe among Asian women. They are outspoken in emasculating their own men and if you've watched enough amateur porn, you know Asian women will let a white man do ANYTHING to their bodies. Also don't fall for the mulatto pill, if mainstream media is shilling it, I don't want it.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jul 18, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


>








Who is Ross Lynch and why are his ‘nudes’ blowing up Twitter?







thenewsofus.com







> His naked attention grab worked, inspiring thousands of tweets containing comments ranging from, “Ross Lynch destroy my body, please"


----------

